# Que and Cruz 08 (full results)



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Grand Champion
Chix, Swine & Bovine BBQ

Reserve Grand Champion
Tarheel Smokers

Over All
3rd	Pigs on the Run
4th	Hoss’s BBQ
5th	Dizzy Pig
6th	Virginia BBQ Pirates
7th	JD’s Smokin Misfits
8th	The Princess and the Pig
9th	Tar River BBQ
10th	Scrmin Nite Hog

Chicken
1st	Tarheel Smokers
2nd	The Princess and the Pig
3rd	Tar River BBQ
4th	Chix, Swine & Bovine
5th	The Crazy Rednecks
6th	Hoss’s BBQ
7th	Big C’s Stew and Que
8th	Gooney Creek BBQ
9th	Smokin Jay’s Byrd Mill BBQ
10th	Pot Belly BBQ

Ribs
1st	JD’s Smokin Misfits
2nd	Virginia BBQ Pirates
3rd	Chix, Swine & Bovine
4th	Pigs on the Run
5th 	The Princess and the Pig
6th	Tar River BBQ
7th	Lucky Dog
8th	Hog Town Boys
9th	Hoss’s BBQ
10th	Dizzy Pig

Pork
1st	Pigs on the Run
2nd	Dizzy Pig
3rd	Hoss’s BBQ
4th	Scremin Nite Hog
5th	Pot Belly BBQ
6th	Gooney Creek
7th	Chix, Swine & Bovine
8th	Mr. Woo’s BBQ
9th	M&H BBQ
10th	Tarheel Smokers



Brisket
1st	Virginia BBQ Pirates
2nd	Pigs on the Run
3rd 	Chix, Swine & Bovine
4th	Tarheel Smokers
5th	Ashburn Barbeque
6th	Texas Rib’s BBQ
7th	JD’s Smokn Misfits
8th	Dizzy Pig
9th	Gooney Creek BBQ
10th	The Princess and the Pig

Non-Dessert
1st	Dizzy Pig
2nd	Hoss’s BBQ
3rd	Serial Grillers

Dessert
1st	Hoss’s BBQ
2nd	Pigs on the Run
3rd	Butt’s on Fire


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Here are some pics


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a big event.  

It also looks like eveyone was hot.

Thanks for the pics.


----------

